# Boris Becker hat Geburtstag



## Merlinbuster (10 Juli 2008)

Boris Becker hat Geburtstag und seine neue Freundin will ihm mit ihrem Geschenk ihre Liebe beweisen. Also geht sie zu einem Tätovierer und lässt sich die Initialien von Boris auf den Po tätovieren. Auf jede Backe ein schönes großes B. Am abend sagt sie ihm er solle warten bis sie ihn ins Schlafzimmer ruft dann soll er seine Überaschung haben. Sie ruft und Boris eilt ins Schlafzimmer wo sie auf den Bett kniet und ihm den Po entgegenstreckt. Boris schaut schwer verdutzt und fängt an ihr auf den Hintern zu prügeln und schreit : Los du Luder sag mit wer BOB ist.


----------

